# Une imprimante portable



## tonymx15 (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Êtant étudiant j'ai grandement besoin d'une imprimante pour mon Mac Book Pro 15", elle me servira pour imprimer des rapports de stage ou des cours... cependant je voudrais une imprimante portable qui fonctionne en USB ou autre, qui ne se désinstalle pas ou qui ne perd pas ses configurations quand on la débranche... 

Car c'est le cas pour les autres, elles n'aiment pas bien être débranchées, re-branchées...

Je voudrais une imprimante dans les 80 euros.

Auriez-vous une proposition ?


----------



## fau6il (17 Mars 2011)

tonymx15 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Êtant étudiant j'ai grandement besoin d'une imprimante pour mon Mac Book Pro 15", elle me servira pour imprimer des rapports de stage ou des cours... cependant je voudrais une imprimante portable qui fonctionne en USB ou autre, qui ne se désinstalle pas ou qui ne perd pas ses configurations quand on la débranche...
> 
> ...



_Pour qui désire imprimer uniquement des photos, la Photosmart 230 d'HP constitue le meilleur choix. Mais pas question bien sûr de prétendre à des sorties au format A4. 
Plus orientée bureautique mais tout aussi compacte et légère, la m-Print MW100 de Brother souffre de la même limitation.
Le choix se porterait volontiers vers la i70 de Canon. Prix de la polyvalence : des dimensions plus généreuses (310x174x518 mm) et un poids de 1,8 kg._


----------



## tonymx15 (17 Mars 2011)

Je pourrais la débrancher régulièrement sans la réinstaller par la suite ?

Il y a t-il un sit sécurisé ou je pourrais la commander ? Elle n'est pas sur Fnac et Pixmania...


----------



## fau6il (18 Mars 2011)

tonymx15 a dit:


> 1. Je pourrais la débrancher régulièrement sans la réinstaller par la suite ?
> 
> 2. Il y a t-il un sit sécurisé ou je pourrais la commander ? Elle n'est pas sur Fnac et Pixmania...



_1. Je ne lui connais cette fâcheuse caractéristique. 

2. http://www.commentcamarche.net/guide/141834-canon-i70
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-i70-Color-Bubble-Printer/dp/B00008CMU9  


@+ et fais bonne impression...       _


----------



## madaniso (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je me permets de m'insérer dans le sujet car j'ai une question en rapport.

Au cours du mois d'Avril et de Juin je vais avoir plusieurs impressions à faire pour mes exams et aller dans un magasin de reviendra plus cher que d'invertir dans une imprimante.

Budjet de 80 euros, j'ai vu pour ce prix des imprimantes+Scanners. Que valent elles ?

Merci de laisser vos impressions


----------



## fau6il (20 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je me permets de m'insérer dans le sujet car j'ai une question en rapport.
> 
> Au cours du mois d'Avril et de Juin je vais avoir plusieurs impressions à faire pour mes exams et aller dans un magasin de reviendra plus cher que d'invertir dans une imprimante.
> 
> ...



_Ces All in One, pour ce prix, valent ce qu'elles valent. 
Personnellement, je préfère des éléments séparés.  
Mais pour des examens, la moins chère pourrait bien faire l'affaire

NB: Les cartouches incluses ne contiennent que très peu d'encre..._


----------



## madaniso (20 Mars 2011)

Oui, je suis tombé sur un site hier qui test tout un tas d'imprimantes. Ce qui en sort, c'est qu'au final on en a pour le prix.

Après j'ai vu des lasers couleurs à 120 euros, mais bon comme je n'imprime pas non plus tout le temps, je vais me prendre une multifonctions à jet d'encre. Un scanner ça sert toujours.


----------



## madaniso (22 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, cette aprem je vais à la Fnac. J'étais parti sur une jet d'encre avec scanner. Le mec me montre des modèles, et me conseille un modèle au prix modèste avec l'avantage d'avoir les cartouches séparés. 
Je voulais bien une Canon mais Canon/Hp c'est un peu pareil...

Me voila reparti avec ça sous le bras.

http://media.ldlc.com/ld/products/00/00/79/58/LD0000795836_2.jpg

En plus elle est wifi... J'arrive chez moi, impossible de mettre le wifi, je cherche le cable USB absent. J'ai passé la soirée à essayer de la connecté. Avec mon pc elle marché mais pas le macbook, PC ou mac, pas de couleurs.

- Pas de couleur
- Pas d'impression sur mac
- Pas de cable USB

ça commence à faire beaucoup, je pensais direct aller les voir demain, mais vont ils vouloir me l'échanger contre un autre modèle ? A prix équivalent, quand pensez vous ?

JE suis bien énervé là, j'en ai besoin dès mercredi


----------



## fau6il (22 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> 1. Je voulais bien une Canon mais Canon/Hp c'est un peu pareil...
> 
> 2. En plus elle est wifi... J'arrive chez moi, impossible de mettre le wifi,
> 
> 3.  vont ils vouloir me l'échanger contre un autre modèle ? A prix équivalent, quand pensez vous ?



_1. Canon et HP, ce n'est pas pareil surtout au niveau des cartouches. 
2. Wifi? Pas possible que ce soit impossible.  En plus elle ne semble pas très "portable".  
3. Il suffit d'y retourner pour demander une explication auprès du vendeur, ou un échange, quitte à passer pour un débutant.    _


----------



## madaniso (22 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _1. Canon et HP, ce n'est pas pareil surtout au niveau des cartouches.
> 2. Wifi? Pas possible que ce soit impossible.  En plus elle ne semble pas très "portable".
> 3. Il suffit d'y retourner pour demander une explication auprès du vendeur, ou un échange, quitte à passer pour un débutant.    _



Bon ba j'ai peut être passer pour un débutant mais on me la échanger. J'ai pris une canon du même prix, par contre les cartouches.... Oui aie !
Mais comme je fais pas de photos elle restera bien sagement dans son emplacement la vilaine !

Donc la j'ai installé le logiciel et on me demande un cable usb, je cherche et toujours rien pourtant ils sont sur les manuels !! menteurs ! 
Demain j'irai acheté un cable... Si ça ce trouve. 

Normalement c'est tous les mêmes non , il y a pas une norme pour ça ?


----------



## fau6il (23 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Bon ba j'ai peut être passer pour un débutant mais on me la échanger. J'ai pris une canon du même prix, par contre les cartouches.... Oui aie !
> Mais comme je fais pas de photos elle restera bien sagement dans son emplacement la vilaine !
> 
> Donc la j'ai installé le logiciel et on me demande un cable usb, je cherche et toujours rien pourtant ils sont sur les manuels !! menteurs !
> ...



_Content pour toi! 
La cartouche couleur ne restera pas sage: elle participera aussi à tes productions "N & B". 
En effet, les câbles à la norme USB, tous les mêmes, ne sont pas compris dans le prix. :rateau:_


----------



## madaniso (23 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Content pour toi!
> La cartouche couleur ne restera pas sage: elle participera aussi à tes productions "N & B".
> En effet, les câbles à la norme USB, tous les mêmes, ne sont pas compris dans le prix. :rateau:_



Pff, c'est abuser mais bon, c'est quand même un très bon produit cette machine. Je raille la marque HP de mes prochains achats en tout cas. 

Pourtant chez mes parents j'ai une HP 5740  à jet d'encre toute simple et elle a toujours très bien marché. J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui la qualité des produits s'est dégradé.


----------

